
‘Cobra Kai’ Netflix Success Highlights a Problem for Hollywood - Apocryphon
https://www.forbes.com/sites/scottmendelson/2020/09/04/cobra-kai-netflix-karate-kid-youtube-you-lucifer/
======
holyknight
This is good. The author talks like netflix should create 100% of their
content, this is bullshit. Hope that netflix keeps reviving great content that
was buried because of incompetent sales, marketing and distribution teams.

------
Apocryphon
Article makes the interesting point that studios are creating shows that
become cult hits that don't flourish until they end up streaming on Netflix.
At the same time, Netflix becomes increasingly dependent on those titles, as
it's still unable to sustain only on its own original content.

I wonder if this also highlights some sort of long tail effect that used to be
hyped back in the early '00s:

[https://www.wired.com/2004/10/tail/](https://www.wired.com/2004/10/tail/)

